
Cloudflare: Golang sucks - kamranahmed_se
https://speakerdeck.com/majek04/golang-sucks
======
kuroguro
Video (polish?):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Id9bFkjaDc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Id9bFkjaDc)

